# are raccoons and pigs an issue?



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Heard the feeder opening and closing last night... hmm.. do pigs eat at night? Next morning I find raccoon poop in the pen and some of the vertical stays on the electronet chewed through. Grrhh. I hate raccoons. Do I need to worry about them though?


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Raccoons can and very well carry rabies, so yes I would be worried.  I would set baited traps to try to catch them before they get into the pen, then dispose of them once caught.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I would prefer not to have ***** around the farm. They kill chickens, ducks and are a primary source of rabies. We have livestock guardian dogs that kill them - an important function of the dogs.

If you trap pests please kill them. Do not catch and release as you're dumping your problem in someone else's lap. In some states catch and release is also illegal.


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Well hubby went out the other night to shoot whoever was into the feeder again... it was the pigs. Guess they do eat at night! But I swear that was raccoon poop we saw so we'll keep a lookout. We killed a whole troop last year but they are relentless.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, pigs do eat at night, but so do *****! And ***** love pig feed. They also carry many parasites and other diseases which pigs can catch, not just rabies. Good reason to trap and shoot the ones that insist on coming into your pens. You will never get rid of all of them, but you can raise the learning curve of the ones that stay away from you rlivestock.


----------

